# Coverall riding arena vs. Father refusing! Dare to read?



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey yall! We have a Farley good sized coverall, that I'd loooooove to ride in in the winter!! But my father only got it for him! and him only! Whenever I discuss it with him and he always laughs and says no. He has taken the entire barn into his shop, when in the first place it was my barn for my horses! But now the horses are only in the small back of the barn! He has used it for fixing cars and to put all his tools in!

In the coverall we only have a couple round barrels, his tractor, tractor pulling stuff and bored s and not a whole lot more stuff? I am trying to convince him to turn only have of it into and arena! But he always finds reasons to back you down!

Quickly! Name a bunch of reasons why I should have my half of the coverall! For the horses sake please!  this is something I really want!!!

Thank you so very very much!

Whispering Willow


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Pull out the puppy eyes


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

lol i know girrrl lol but apparently that doesn't work on him, lol i needs ideas


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Just say if you have to ride out what happens if the horse slips on ice and you get trapped under it..
or there have been reports of a flasher in the woods and you don't feel safe to ride out 
Or or or cry that you're so cold, riding out, and you love him, you'll do all your chores, and help him loads if he'll give you half for winter lol!


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

**** duffy duck, that doesn't sound half too bad! XD rofl maybe i'll use some of that! oh and one more thing, he has a heart of stone so, the crying thing won't work.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

do you think i could use umm....well horses need excirsise once a day or something? because i think he'll try and make this about the horse?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck with that but I'm guessing he paid for the coverall so really it's his choice what it's used for. 

If my hubby wanted to make my indoor into his workshop, that would be great and fine...IF he had paid for it, but alas, he did not, so it's allllll mine


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry. If he paid for it, it's his.

If you want to use it, barter some chore/shop time and help him out.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Gee thanks for the help guys?


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Who paid/pays for the space?


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Unfortunately if he paid for it ha can do what he wants.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Ask him how old you have to be to get in the bar? Lol. Where would he rather you spend time, in the bar or the barn?


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

lol i'm only fifteen?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Guys, to be fair I don't think the OP is throwing her teddy in the corner, I believe the post was written in light humour, not bratty teenage style 

Just keep asking, he wouldn't want you to get eaten by the bear when you go trail riding that has all of a sudden appeared...!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The point is you're thinking about it and that's where 18 yr old boys go and daddy's can't deal with that. I've had men (husbands) complain about wifey having a horse and when I asked them the same question they decided the barn wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> The point is you're thinking about it and that's where 18 yr old boys go and daddy's can't deal with that. I've had men (husbands) complain about wifey having a horse and when I asked them the same question they decided the barn wasn't so bad after all.



o.0

No joke, or sarcastic comment here.. did I miss something.. where did a bar come in to it :lol:


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you Duffy Duck! XP


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Thats alright.. I think people misunderstood the jokey intention of the post and took it as whiny kid bothering dad, maybe? Hope it works out!


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

lol thanks again!  hahaha


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

Write up a contract that says something like 

T=You will initiall re-organize contents of the arena to his approval, which will provide you with 1/2 the space for your horses while also providing eb=nough room/organization for him to access the stuff he has store there.
Also - you will "groom" (flatten out the bumps) the arena minimally once per week.

In other words exchnge of work on your part (no work on his) in exchange for use of the arena - this would be a WIN-WIN situation and he should readily agree unless you fail to uphold your end of the bargin. 

Document the agreement (how long you could use it, when you can start using it - based on accomplishing several things he wants first, etc.) and when he reads it, if he agrees, both of you sign it and both of you get a copy. Note that if you violate the agreement he has the right to take back the arena - and all your work will be for naught.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Hmmm what would work on my dad "Hey pops, so I was thinking, I have no indoor arena to ride in and it's sooooooo cold, in fact too cold to ride unless I'm in the indoor arena. So I think since I can't ride I'm going to start dating." ...Then I would go into a lengthy description of the cute totally boy bad in grade 12... 

If this were my dad I would either be riding in the coverall or I'd be grounded until I was 30.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Are they warm inside? Like warmer than metal arenas?

I think I may be in love......


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

You say that dad has a heart of stone; is this the reason that he's denying you? I.e., no GOOD reason?

If he's got a heart of stone toward you, I extend my sympathy to you. In that case, all you can do is see what will float his boat, as mentioned, your doing a bunch of extra work for the privilege. And IF he has a softer heart toward horses, I'd approach it from the "horse welfare dept.": they need exercise, they need dry footing so that they don't break a leg outside, they're bored, they need the mental stimulation of playing in the arena, etc.

Good Luck!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Maybe you could suggest you spread all his stuff into piles in the barn and use it to maneuver on your horsey, practicing your movement off of the leg and teaching your horse to bend.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

hahahaha pls try the bar one i would love to here the outcome of that  

its one of 2 options 1. you get permission to use it or 2 you are grounded for life 

hahaha but its worth a try lol goodluck


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Lol i tried it and he said "ya you'd be ground" lol


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

whispering willow said:


> Lol i tried it and he said "ya you'd be ground" lol


 
Have you asked him why it would be such a problem to divide it up for both of you to use?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Tell him you will become a delinquent if you don't have a space to ride in. Give him names of crack dealers you will be associating with if he doesn't remove his belongings from the premises. Is that the kind of advice you are requiring?


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

haha no.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Your Dad should consider the welfare of the horse(s); is your mother, or his SO, or any other adult you trust able to talk sense into him?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Tell him you will become a delinquent if you don't have a space to ride in. Give him names of crack dealers you will be associating with if he doesn't remove his belongings from the premises. Is that the kind of advice you are requiring?


 
LOL... I could use this one.. thanks ;D


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Talk sense into him? Lol! He is far from being negligent!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

If the horse(s) needs the arena, then he's being negligent.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

OP, I know this is all meant in good fun, but try to remember that your parent(s) pay for your horses. Most kids aren't so lucky as to have horses, or even take lessons on them. Consider yourself very lucky, and remember to thank them every once in a while for all they do for you.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Why would a horse 'need' an Arena? Horses don't 'need' to be ridden at all! I have a made who would happily tell you she is much happier not being ridden at all! I've gotten by without even flat ground to train on, let alone an arena, for 15 years so far and my horses are still happy and healthy. Turning this into a welfare/negligence issue is ridiculous.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Northern said:


> If the horse(s) needs the arena, then he's being negligent.


 I'm not sure if this is meant as a joke, or if you're serious. Horses don't "need" to be ridden unless they live in a stall, as is the case of many show horses. If her horses are getting out to exercise on their own, there is absolutely no reason they need to be ridden. Negligence? I don't think so.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My horse NEEDS an indoor arena Northern... will you come pay for it?

There is absolutely no horse that NEEDS an arena, much less an indoor one. If it's too cold, wet, slippery or otherwise un-suitable to ride, don't ride! If you don't have the ability to turn your horse out, put a halter on and hand-walk them. I hand-walk mine when the weather is so icky the BO leaves them in their stalls for the day, pastures may be too slippery for them but I can pick/choose exactly where we walk so he won't get injured.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

No need to go off on me & come up with all of the ways a horse MIGHT not need an arena! I don't pretend to know if the horse needs it, but I said IF it does, it IS negligent to withhold it. Saying that your horse spent forever in a stall without exercise & was just fine is bogus bashing, imo: horses are designed by their Creator to MOVE, to walk up to 25 miles a day in wild herds. Their circulation & overall health deteriorates without exercise, thusly. They also need companionship, fun & interesting mental stimulation, safety & comfort.

OP, I'm in hopes that you can judge what your horse(s) needs. Good Luck!


----------



## Catsgotgame (Jan 16, 2012)

just put all his stuff out in the yard haha in the middle of the night then in the morning and he's yelling what happened tell him the horses did it cause they were tired of riding outside


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> No need to go off on me & come up with all of the ways a horse *MIGHT *not need an arena!


The point is - It *doesn't* need the arena. Horses don't need arenas. Even considering that the father is being negligent is ridiculous, and frankly quite rude.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If it was meant whole heartedly, then I agree- saying its negligence is crazy!

Going back to a point I made, I think the OP means this thread in _a light hearted manner_ not to cause offence, or upset people, and she herself has agreed. Her and her father aren't going to go in to legalities of why who what where when. Its a bit of fun to make up some amusing excuses to persuade her dad. 

I am blessed having an indoor school.

If I didn't and it was too wet, I wouldn't ride. Common sense?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> The point is - It *doesn't* need the arena. Horses don't need arenas. Even considering that the father is being negligent is ridiculous, and frankly quite rude.


Guess what, I stand by my right to consider anything at all; you are not the censor of my mind. Your telling me that I'm rude to consider? Now, THAT'S rude, imo!



DuffyDuck said:


> I am blessed having an indoor school.
> 
> If I didn't and it was too wet, I wouldn't ride. Common sense?


Are you two for real? WHY do millions of people spend big $ on indoors? Because they're too stupid to realize, as you two have, that indoors are NEVER NEEDED by horses?:shock: I already said that a horse is designed to move ALL DAY, for about 25 miles, & to prevent a horse from moving has a deleterious effect upon its circulation & entire system, ASIDE from a horse's DAILY NEEDS for interaction, fun challenges, etc., so common sense dictates to me & the millions of indoor users that indoors are QUALITY-OF-LIFE SAVERS, if not literally LIFESAVERS, for horses in domesticity. That goes for protection from hot weather as well as protection from cold, snow & rain, & wind. "I wouldn't ride if I didn't have an indoor" is EXACTLY MY POINT. Your horse'd suffer for it, in the ways mentioned. Common sense?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Northern said:


> Are you two for real? WHY do millions of people spend big $ on indoors? Because they're too stupid to realize, as you two have, that indoors are NEVER NEEDED by horses?:shock: I already said that a horse is designed to move ALL DAY, for about 25 miles, & to prevent a horse from moving has a deleterious effect upon its circulation & entire system, ASIDE from a horse's DAILY NEEDS for interaction, fun challenges, etc., so common sense dictates to me & the millions of indoor users that indoors are LIFESAVERS for horses in domesticity. That goes for protection from hot weather as well as protection from cold, snow & rain, & wind. "I wouldn't ride if I didn't have an indoor" is EXACTLY MY POINT. Your horse'd suffer for it, in the ways mentioned. Common sense?



My horse ISNT designed for spending all day out. She has been bred, and her line has been bred for DRESSAGE and SPORT. I'm not getting nasty here, I'm trying to explain. If my horse was turned out in the wild, she'd more than likely break a leg and or die pretty soon. 

And since when did having an indoor school mean we don't turn our horses out? Mine isn't out 24/7, but there are plenty of horses I know that are, and get ridden in an indoor school.

Horses weren't designed to be ridden, to be sported or to be used as work animals. We've changed them to accomodate us, so please do not go all 'natural' on me saying this that and the other is best for the horse.

I appreciate your view, don't shove it down my neck, however- you have YOUR way of doing things, and others have theirs. It may not always be correct, everyone is learning.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

It's you two who jumped on me for daring to say that the horse might need the indoor, for its mental & physical health. 

Btw, a horse still has its natural needs, regardless of domestic breeding programs which have created types.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

No, I wasn't 'jumping' on anyone, I apologise if you feel like that.. I wanted to know if you were serious about it, and saying common sense was to anyone- if its too slippy or the conditions are too icy you should have enough common sense not to risk your horse's legs with a rider on them.

I am fully aware a horse still has natural needs, but we need to compensate with the breeding programme for areas they can't deal with- like super rocky terrain would break my Duffy's legs in to a billion mini pieces, but she can manage a gallop track and a mooch through the woods and a nice indoor school


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for apology, DuffyDuck! *sniff*


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Northern said:


> Thanks for apology, DuffyDuck! *sniff*



*Waves white hanky*

Truce?:lol:

Really am though, I don't aim to go out and upset people, sometimes I write in a rush, or half concentrated, and don't think about _how _I write it.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Not to hijack thread, but have to share the good news that DuffyDuck & I have officially friended each other! LOL! There IS hope for peace amongst horsepeople, if not in all the world!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

LOL

this is a truly hijacked thread.

I friend anyone :K

No one wants to be my friend :'(


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*snort*. Indoors are a great thing to have. Useful. Means you can ride in weather you normally wouldnt. (Though just because we don't like to ride in bad weather doesn't mean we can't - I've done a dressage test in a hailstorm before. I've is the main one that actually presents physical danger) I would love to have an indoor to use! That doesn't mean for one second that they are essential to owning a horse, or that all the farms that dont have them are being negligent. 

I agree, horses are made to be constantly moving. That's why mine are out 24/7. 

And guess what, I stand my my right to think it is rude. A lot of damage can be done by spouting claims of abuse and neglect where in fact there is none (as in this case).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> No one wants to be my friend :'(


I know right? She's got her hooks into me! hahaha

But no seriously, Duffy and her missus rock!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Awh shucks Sky, you gave me that warm fuzzy feeling :'D


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

wild_spot said:


> *snort*.... I would love to have an indoor to use! That doesn't mean for one second that they are essential to owning a horse, or that all the farms that dont have them are being negligent. *You show me where I said that all farms that don't have them are negligent, for crying out loud*!:-(
> 
> I agree, horses are made to be constantly moving. That's why mine are out 24/7. *Very nice, you get it*.
> 
> ...


 I didn't CLAIM abuse! Show me where I did! What part of IF don't you understand? It MIGHT be abuse, is what I said! I don't claim abuse when I don't know the particulars, as I certainly don't know here. :shock::-( I'm finished reiterating/explaining this; anyone, including you, can re-read & get my point.

I'd love to hear all the particulars now from OP, as to whether Dad is being negligent to hog the indoor, or whether there are viable options for the upkeep of the horse(s) physical & mental wellbeing, but OP is probably long gone, having decided we're all loony.:lol::shock:


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> so common sense dictates to me & the millions of indoor users that *indoors are LIFESAVERS for horses in domesticity.* That goes for protection from hot weather as well as protection from cold, snow & rain, & wind. "I wouldn't ride if I didn't have an indoor" is EXACTLY MY POINT.* Your horse'd suffer for it,* in the ways mentioned.


I'd say that is pretty darn close. Saying horses suffer without an indoor, that indoors are 'lifesavers'... 

My horses seemed pretty happy this morning when I went to check them after the big storm we had last night. I think that 'I wish I was in an indoor out of this weather' was far from their minds when they were having a ball rolling in the mud :]


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Btw, I qualified "LIFESAVERS" right after I posted it, to ensure no bashing, even though the term is commonly used in a figurative sense, as well as literally.

Obviously, it's not only DIRECTLY that horses can benefit from an indoor: the fact that an indoor protects the _humans_ from the elements, thus enabling them to give the horses the physical & mental activities that benefit the horses should be obvious. Your horses having had a great time outdoors by themselves doesn't invalidate the benefits of an indoor, for the love of God.

I don't see that you're adding anything of value at this point, wildspot; seems that you're snarking. If you want the last word, have at it; not worth continuing, for me.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Apologies, you asked me to show you - I just obliged. I simply wanted to clarify for any impressionable people who may be reading this thread that not having an indoor is NOT negligent. I think it is an important point to make.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

My dad tore down all 3 of my horse stalls. I cried when I walked into the barn, the first one he took down was my horse that passed away, Mango, stall. That stall meant something to me, that was where I spent the last few moments with my horse before he passed away. There were bloodstains soaked into the wood. As weird as it is, those meant something to me.
But, it was for the best. He built me two new stalls in the hay barn, with 2 more half way built. And, he kept the wood from the stalls to rebuild mine, the top board that had Mango's name in big bold Sharpie letters is now part of my older mare Rosie's stall
My barn is also now his shop. A 1942 Ford Tractor that's halfway rebuilt sits where my horses once stood. I would be a tad bit more happy if he would hurry up and restore my '85 Chevy.. but God knows when that will happen 

The fact is, there is nothing I can do about him changing my barn situation. He bought the house, he pays the mortgage, he owns the place. My job is to take care of my horses. I have never had the chance to even consider riding inside. I'll gladly ride outside. Heck, the horses run around in the cold all day, I can easily throw on my coveralls and a few pairs of thermals and call it good!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

wild_spot said:


> Apologies, you asked me to show you - I just obliged. I simply wanted to clarify for any impressionable people who may be reading this thread that not having an indoor is NOT negligent. I think it is an important point to make.


 
I get the impression that it was meant in some situations it could be considered. And she encouraged the OP to state details. 

I would consider myself negligent if I did not turn my horse out in the indoor arena to have some fun, play around and blow off some steam where his paddock gets much too icy (even when maintained) and he stands there with nothing to do but eat (which I'm sure a lot of the time she is perfectly content to do).

I am quite sure Northern didn't mean to insult or accuse anyone of anything. And the previous posts have explained this well.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Mystikat, I'm offering you the job as my flame guard on here.  It's a volunteer position, which garners big, big points with the Man Upstairs!


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Northern said:


> Mystikat, I'm offering you the job as my flame guard on here.  It's a volunteer position, which garners big, big points with the Man Upstairs!


 
Bahahaha! You know, I could really use some of those points...  I accept hehe


----------

